# Re-runs



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Whilst attempting to get some semblance of order in the huge number of files in my computer I came across quite a few quite old forum projects and thought that a re-run over the next few weeks might be of interest to newcomers who haven't yet found all the interesting posted projects, not only mine but also those from other members. Here is the first one.

http://www.routerforums.com/general-routing/17852-new-little-routing-project.html


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Great idea Harry. Your tutorials are always easy to understand and helpful.


----------



## L Town Graphics (May 24, 2012)

I second this!


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

Thanks for doing that Harry!! Count me as a follower of the coming series.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Great idea, harry.

I see daily, the number of new members here on the forum and many of them are complete beginners.

You are sure to inspire a couple.


----------

